# Should I experiment on grooming my dog myself?



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've watched videos on how to groom a Wheaten Terrier. It doesn't look that difficult, but there is a caveat.

When anyone's (including this dog) hair gets too long, I feel a nearly irresistible urge to cut it. The fact that hair grows back has never pacified anyone who I have "helped" by doing so.

Several years ago, I decided to clip my three sons' hair myself. I bought clippers with all the attachments, and watched the video that came with them. It looked easy.

When my husband came home, he looked down the hall, and asked me who the boy was that was standing there. 

The boy was our son. My husband was not joking -- he was rather unrecognizable because he was nearly bald. This happened because I was trying to even up his hair and got carried away.

So my husband asked me not to cut the boys' hair again, and I agreed, provided that he would always take them to the barber. The boys disappear every time I offer to give them a trim. Everyone in this family is vigilant about not letting me near them with clippers or scissors.

Now I look at Aidan, who is scheduled to go to the groomer next week, and I think hmmm. I could do this. I do want him to look like a terrier afterward, is the problem. My son looked like a cue ball. Aidan might turn out looking like a rat.

Talk me out of it or into it. I am chomping at the bit to cut his hair. I don't think the groomer I found will teach me how to do it, because it will put her out of a job. No other groomers here have ever groomed a Wheaten. The nearest breeder is a 2 hour drive away, or I'd ask a breeder to teach me.

This is a bad idea, right? I wish I didn't have this urge to cut hair. The only thing stopping me while I await your replies is that I don't own the proper tools. No, I shouldn't have become a hairdresser or dog groomer. I just like things to be neat and tidy, and once hair is in that state, it stays that way for a long time -- unlike everything else in a house full of teenagers.

If I could figure out how to replace the string in my weed eater, I'd go tidy the lawn instead. I think the instructions were translated from Korean to English by Babel Fish.


----------



## PackLeaderPride (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm all for grooming your dog yourself as a way to save some $$$. However, judging by how you described the incident with your sons, I'd think it best if went to a groomer for any clipping or stripping. Any other grooming you can do yourself. Hope this helps!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

If you want a correct terrier clip on your Wheaten then DON'T do it yourself. I don't think you'll be pleased at all with the results. As you found out with your kids' hair, it isn't as easy as it looks. You have no idea how to achieve the clip you want. It will probably involve different clipper blades and attachments, hand scissoring, blending shears, etc. Normally I would tell someone to go ahead and try it by themselves. That's when they aren't picky. You obviously care enough to find the right groomer and drive 2 hours to get the cut you want. If you groom him yourself, it will probably look nowhere near how you like it. Use some self control and wait a week!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RoughCollie said:


> I've watched videos on how to groom a Wheaten Terrier. It doesn't look that difficult, but there is a caveat.
> 
> When anyone's (including this dog) hair gets too long, I feel a nearly irresistible urge to cut it. The fact that hair grows back has never pacified anyone who I have "helped" by doing so.
> 
> ...


I would say wait. You sound like you want a specific look, and (no offense to anyone who home-grooms) but a lot of people think it looks and sounds easy, when it's anything but. Not only are you going to need to know what type of tools you'll need for the trim you want AND for the type of coat you're dealing with, but handling a wiggly animal with sharp scissors that are an inch away from skin can lead to a trip to the vet. (One of my customers tried to trim her dogs's face up and ended cutting his tongue). Also, if you decide to get scissor or clipper happy and take the coat too short in spots, well...the groomer can't glue the hair back on and make the dog look good. If you take part of the legs down to 1/2 inch and want full fluffy legs, you're going to have to wait for the hair to grow back, and probably end up with a chop-job because trying to fix mistakes takes a lot of experience and time on the groomers part (which can sometimes result in more money). 
Depending on how often you get or are planning to get your dog in for a professional job, you might ask for a price quote in between full grooms for a bath and tidy-up.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

My mom used to groom our cockapoo in the summer when we were kids, but all she did or wanted was a uniformly short clip and she was actually pretty good at it. Completely uncomplicated clip, though. If you want the specific look for your breed, though, I'd shell out the money for the groomer unless you're willing to put up with any horrendous mistakes until the hair grows out again.


----------



## joeyandcocosmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

If I could groom my cocker myself I would - even if it wasnt perfect. However I tried it and it was way harder then it looked - I just ended up with a huge mess. I also heard from somewhere to smear peanut butter on the wall or door so your dog could be pre- occupied while you groom him or her - I did try that but the dog licked it off in about 3 seconds. After a few attempts at home grooming I decided to leave it up to the groomer - it is well worth the $ and way less messy. : )


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

luvntzus said:


> Use some self control and wait a week!


Yes, Ma'am. 



PackLeaderPride said:


> However, judging by how you described the incident with your sons, I'd think it best if went to a groomer for any clipping or stripping.


I didn't even tell you about the times I cut my daughter's pony tails off -- she was too young to care, so I didn't get flack for that, except from the hairdresser. I thought the hair would fall into a nice bob -- instead, well suffice it to say that the short hair extended up the back of her head! 



LazyGRanch713 said:


> Depending on how often you get or are planning to get your dog in for a professional job, you might ask for a price quote in between full grooms for a bath and tidy-up.


That is a great idea, thanks.



sassafras said:


> unless you're willing to put up with any horrendous mistakes until the hair grows out again.


I can hear it now. Instead of passersby asking me if Aidan is a Labradoodle, they'll want to know what happened to my poor dog! _Horrendous_ is a good way to describe the outcome of my use of grooming tools.

I don't know why I'm worried about passersby when I still haven't heard the end of my clipping the boys' hair, and must have been about 10 years ago, when they were young enough to trust Mommy. They are 17 now, and they still talk about it.



joeyandcocosmommy said:


> I did try that but the dog licked it off in about 3 seconds. After a few attempts at home grooming I decided to leave it up to the groomer - it is well worth the $ and way less messy. : )


Aidan is one of those 3 second dogs. 

I keep reminding myself that the groomer will have the skills I lack, plus she already knows how to use the tools properly, and what they are for. I'm bringing detailed instructions and pictures of what I'd like the end result (especially Aidan's head) to look like. That way, I'll avoid the travesty that happened to my Rough Collie -- the first groomer I took him to when we moved here shaved from his paws to halfway up his legs for no reason at all - he had no mats or other problems. I am particularly fussy about how a dog's feet look, so I was horrified. 

The first groomer I took Aidan to shaved his face, when all I asked for was his nails to be clipped. She was doing me a favor, meant well, and hair grows back, so I didn't say anything -- he looked like an owl to me. I don't want Aidan to have a fall since I don't plan on showing him, so I looked at a bunch of pet Wheaten pictures on the internet and found several faces I like -- I don't like the teddy bear head look!


----------



## joeyandcocosmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Good luck - I am sure Aidan will be beautiful and you have reminded me that is time for Joey to go get a trim - so thanks for that!! : )


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RoughCollie said:


> I keep reminding myself that the groomer will have the skills I lack, plus she already knows how to use the tools properly, and what they are for. I'm bringing detailed instructions and pictures of what I'd like the end result (especially Aidan's head) to look like. That way, I'll avoid the travesty that happened to my Rough Collie -- *the first groomer I took him to when we moved here shaved from his paws to halfway up his legs for no reason at all - he had no mats or other problems. I am particularly fussy about how a dog's feet look, so I was horrified. *
> 
> The first groomer I took *Aidan to shaved his face, when all I asked for was his nails to be clipped. She was doing me a favor, meant well, and hair grows back, so I didn't say anything* -- he looked like an owl to me. I don't want Aidan to have a fall since I don't plan on showing him, so I looked at a bunch of pet Wheaten pictures on the internet and found several faces I like -- I don't like the teddy bear head look!


 That's just messed up. Even if a dog is a matted, filthy pig of a dog, shaving faces isn't something to be done when the owner requests only a nail trim, meaning well or not. I would have been a little ticked.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> That's just messed up. Even if a dog is a matted, filthy pig of a dog, shaving faces isn't something to be done when the owner requests only a nail trim, meaning well or not. I would have been a little ticked.


Well, I'm not taking Aidan back to her.

He went to the new groomer today. She said he behaved perfectly and didn't bark. Aidan is very cooperative when he is groomer or goes to the vet. He fell asleep while I was combing him last night to make absolutely sure he arrived there in excellent condition. 

He didn't look exactly like I wanted, but close enough so that I can point out a few things to correct next time. I could tell the groomer tried really hard -- I brought her pictures of heads and grooming instructions. His beard really looks dark now that his hair is a golden wheat color.


----------



## canine nutritionist (Jul 16, 2011)

Try the biggest(longest clipper guard) It is not that hard and you can try the rear end first. The key is to hold the clipper with the guard pointed up and do slow, even strokes. I trim my aussies all the time. It is really not that hard, it's the fear that holds you back.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

canine nutritionist said:


> Try the biggest(longest clipper guard) It is not that hard and you can try the rear end first. The key is to hold the clipper with the guard pointed up and do slow, even strokes. I trim my aussies all the time. It is really not that hard, it's the fear that holds you back.


 Trimming Aussies and putting a SCWT into a pattern are two different things; I think Aiden's mom was wise to let the groomer do it. Most of us have been trained to do it. (I say most because not all people know what they are doing, they're just after the money.  ) I've seen sooo many "home haircuts"; they weren't pretty, let's just say that. Clipping a dog is not as easy as it looks. If you can find someone who is wiling to train you, then I say go for it. Otherwise, go ahead and pay the money to have the groomer do it. You'll be way happier, as will the dog. Dog's do know when they look funny, especially if people laugh at them. When I clip my Lhasa (who is normally about 1.5" long) down for the summer, I refuse to let anyone laugh at him. He's very sensitive to us, and I know it would embarrass him. He already feels weird without his hair.


RoughCollie said:


> I don't want Aidan to have a fall since I don't plan on showing him, so I looked at a bunch of pet Wheaten pictures on the internet and found several faces I like -- I don't like the teddy bear head look!


 Out of curiosity, why don't you want a fall? That is one of the trademarks of the breed, IMO they just don't look like wheatons without it. You can have it to where it's not obstructing his vision or anything. Honestly, it's very frustrating when someone walks in and tells me "make her look like her breed" but then tells me to change a very important part of their trim. I cannot make the dog "look like her breed" when you tell me to change significant portions of it. OTOH, I can totally understand not liking the look of your breed's trim but liking the actual breed, so....oh, and if you allow Aiden to have a fall, you won't get asked if he's a labradoodle.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> Out of curiosity, why don't you want a fall?


Originally, I was going to have the dog groomed in show coat. Groomer #1 clipped the hair off his face. As it grew out, I noticed that the hair frequently got over his eyes because he puts his head underwater so often. This bugged him to no end, so I decided against growing out the fall. 

I called every groomer within a 45-minute drive of my residence. All but one had never even seen a Wheaten, and none knew how to groom one properly. 

The groomer I took him to grooms another Wheaten, but not in show coat. I took her illustrated grooming instructions and photographs. I showed her how I expected Aidan to look, and explained what I wanted her to do. He came out looking as well as I expected. I doubt she read the instructions. At least he looks like a terrier now.

http://www.scwtca.org/documents/grooming-guide.pdf


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I cant be a good influence b/c I watched a UTube video and do a rough approximation of a Schaunzer cut (watch several different videos of your dogs cut to get a well rounded view)-- also be sure you have the clippers we have Andis-- groomer quality -- it has been worth it because I have been doing it almost 2 years now-- get great comments from folks like "WHo does your dog?" I asked the Giant Schnauzer folks and they said I did great and gave me tips on scizzoring her belly fur etc....
One caveat-- I found a groomer I trusted at Petco I think and he did her very first trim at about... 9 months I think and then I just followed his lines and watched the video. I bought the clippers he reccomended and the blades although I mainly use #7. 
It is trial and error and I love the bonding time it gives me with my dog....


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RoughCollie said:


> Well, I'm not taking Aidan back to her.
> 
> He went to the new groomer today. She said he behaved perfectly and didn't bark. Aidan is very cooperative when he is groomer or goes to the vet. He fell asleep while I was combing him last night to make absolutely sure he arrived there in excellent condition.
> 
> He didn't look exactly like I wanted, but close enough so that I can point out a few things to correct next time. I could tell the groomer tried really hard -- I brought her pictures of heads and grooming instructions. His beard really looks dark now that his hair is a golden wheat color.


She sounds like a good one, since she seems willing to work with you on what you want. I've had new dogs where it takes a time or two to get it how the owner wants it (sometimes "short ears" can be interpreted as trimming them close to the leather when the owner actually wants them shaved, or close to it). If possible, I would keep a note on what you'd like differently and the pictures together and let her keep them (in case she has a file system). As a groomer, I love it when people write down specifics...and jotting down "you did a beautiful job on the head/tail/feet" whatever doesn't hurt, either!  Kind of a ridiculous comparison but this week has been bad because we've been so busy and everyone is exhausted because the summer has been non-stop. I had a note from a goldens owner that said something along the lines of "de-shed, trim feathering short for summer. She always looks so beautiful when you groom her". That just made my day.


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

It depends, do you mind your dog looking ridiculous for a few weeks? 

Odds are you will not do well your first time grooming. But who better to practice on than your own dog! I say go for it if you are serious about learning.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a Giant Schnauzer pup. I plan to groom her myself. I'm not new to clippers or most of the tools. She came perfectly groomed from the breeder so I've taken a ton of photos. The breeder provided full instructions (in writing & dvd). But I also know I'll take off less vs more. For me it's simple... I don't allow myself to take off extra. I take off less than I think I'm supposed to & then I touch up. I plan to keep her in full show coat as it's not like keeping a shih tzu or some other breeds in full coat. I live on a farm & so far she's played in the water, rolled in the grass & romped through the garden & still her 'show' coat isn't hard to keep up.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll only do so much. I'm not daring enough to trim his hair (not that I want it shorter) and usually let them handle nail trimming also.

But the brushing/bathing/drying/combing - I say go for it. Just make sure you get good tools to work with.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I learned to groom on my own also. I know they are Schnauzer/Poodle....but I keep one like a poodle and the other sort of like a Schnauzer. I say go for it too! I was familiar with the clippers but found that after a couple of not-so-good cuts.....it got much better! LOL!  Notice the two white ones here...........been doing it for five years now.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I do everything for Aidan except cutting his hair. There is a young woman at the doggie daycare he goes to who does grooming. She is very nice and approachable, and I am going to ask her to show me how to use the clippers and shears. Maybe she'll let me practice on him when she grooms him. Aidan is a perfect peach about being groomed, no matter who is doing it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

RoughCollie.......That sounds like a wonderful idea......good luck!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RoughCollie said:


> I do everything for Aidan except cutting his hair. There is a young woman at the doggie daycare he goes to who does grooming. She is very nice and approachable, and I am going to ask her to show me how to use the clippers and shears. Maybe she'll let me practice on him when she grooms him. Aidan is a perfect peach about being groomed, no matter who is doing it.


A lot of groomers will work with you on this. I've shown dozes of people how to do feet, nails, sanitary, and eye areas. It's just easier for them (in between groomings, etc) and it lessens mats between toes, overgrown nails, and eyebugars that turn sore and become raw underneath. It can also make the time between groomings stretch a bit farther if you (the owner) know how to do the touch up areas to keep them looking neater. A groomer I know had "seminars" before she got out of the business--one night a week, for several weeks, she did various breed typings and invited people, free of charge, to attend so she could give them some tips on how to groom their own dog (one night was terriers, the next week it was poodles, etc). I thought that was really nice of her, and is something I too would like to do when it's time for me to quit, retire, etc.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

If you want to learn, and show him, then I would suggest calling the breeder closest to you and asking if you can spend a few days helping and learning. Grooming for show is different than what most groomers are taught to do, or seem to do anyway! And the breeder will have an eye for what needs to be done and when.

With goldens as an example, most pet groomers will hack off their feathering, so their bellies, legs and tails are all the same length. And at the same time won't touch feet or ears! Some will even shave them!
When grooming a golden for a show, often they'll get a pre trim a month before to thin out areas of concern and see how the coat is, then another groom right before the show to perfect everything. Feathering is left long but the feet and ears are trimmed and the TIP of the tail is trimmed only.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Bordermom said:


> If you want to learn, and show him, then I would suggest calling the breeder closest to you


The closest breeder is 2 hours away. I'm not going to show him, so I'm not going to make the trip up there. Aidan is a pet quality dog -- his ears aren't set right, and his tail is too short.


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

If you have vids to go by you're lightyears ahead of where I was 41 years ago. I was 10, Mom was cheap, poodle was getting real long. I got some books from the library, and went to town. It took several groomings, and about a year, before I could do a reasonable imitation of a puppy clip, Tipsey didn't care. I'd say go for it, but stop when you still think it's a little too long, seeing as you like to scalp the kids. My first clip looked like the dog got bit all over, dogs are real cool with the it grows back thing! Thankfully it got better with experience.

To me grooming my own dogs is a fun bonding experience. I've had a Yorkie, Westie, Cairn, and most recently own 3 Aussie terriers, it gets to the point that they look forward to brushing, trimming, stripping, nails, the whole deal. I'm not looking for a show look, just a comfortable & clean dog that is a reasonable representation of the breed.


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

Define expert. I've seen people do their family pet, with real nice results. I've also seen dogs come back from a paid for grooming & wondered what the groomer was thinking. I've seen parallels with my wife having her hair done, dogs are much more forgiving about a bad doo than my wife.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Bordermom said:


> If you want to learn, and show him, then I would suggest calling the breeder closest to you and asking if you can spend a few days helping and learning. Grooming for show is different than what most groomers are taught to do, or seem to do anyway! And the breeder will have an eye for what needs to be done and when.
> 
> With goldens as an example, most pet groomers will hack off their feathering, so their bellies, legs and tails are all the same length. And at the same time won't touch feet or ears! Some will even shave them!
> When grooming a golden for a show, often they'll get a pre trim a month before to thin out areas of concern and see how the coat is, then another groom right before the show to perfect everything. Feathering is left long but the feet and ears are trimmed and the TIP of the tail is trimmed only.


I used http://morningsagegoldens.freeservers.com/Grooming.html as my starting guideline for grooming Goldens, and learning how to do perfect feet  Another breed I see botched a lot is westies. A #10 on the back, NO blending the feathers or shortening, a tail that looks like a wilted green bean, and a head shaped like a spade. Horrible :/


----------



## jmiller (Aug 2, 2012)

What a great thread. I've got an Australian Shepard who is always getting her poop stuck in her fur. The fur just grows so fast that I'd like to learn to just trim up back there between grooming. Maybe I'll ask the groomer to show me how to do it myself.


----------



## Patricon (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello, I haven't groomed my puppy myself but after going through these details.. I have learn some techniques and will implement it myself.


----------

